# Problème de Trackpad MacBook Pro



## alexkamm (25 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai eu cette semaine un problème avec mon MacBook Pro 13" version mi-2012. Le clique gauche de mon Trackpad ne fonctionnait plus de manière aléatoire. Pour ceux qui ont éventuellement déjà rencontré ce problème et recherche encore une solution voire ceux qui auront se soucis à l'avenir ; je vous propose un résumé des actions que j'ai effectué par moi même et/ou avec l'aide de l'assistance Apple :

Description du problème : le trackpad est complètement bloqué pour le clique gauche (touché + clique). Le déplacement du curseur ainsi que les autres gestes « multitouch » fonctionnent correctement.

Première vérification : afin d’écarter tout problème matériel, lorsque que le problème survient (et si possible) tester la réactivité du curseur à l’aide d’une souris USB externe. Si le problème est résolu avec la souris mais toujours présent avec le trackpad : le problème est matériel. Dans le cas contraire, le problème est probablement logiciel.

Redémarrez votre mac, le problème devrait se régler complètement ou partiellement. Dans le cas où le problème persiste, tentez de faire un démarrage sans échec de votre mac. Pour celà, éteignez-le puis redémarrez-le en appuyant sur la touche MAJ (touche avec la flèche vers le haut SANS la led) dès le son de démarrage et jusqu’à l’apparition du logo.

Dans mon cas, je ne pouvais utiliser mon clique gauche en mode sans échec (le glissement du curseur fonctionnait).

*> Si dans votre cas, le clique gauche fonctionne, contactez l’assistance Apple pour qu’ils puissent vous aider.*

Redémarrez votre mac en mode normal et entrez dans votre session normalement. Ouvrez Finder et dirigez vous vers le menu déroulant « Aller ». Tout en appuyant sur ALT, sélectionnez dans ce même menu déroulant « Bibliothèque ».

Ensuite, entrez dans le dossier « Preferences » et déplacez (pas copiez) sur le bureau les deux fichiers suivant :

com.apple.AppleMultitouchTrackpad.plist
com.apple.universalaccess.plist

Après cette manipulation ils ne devraient donc plus apparaître dans le dossier « Preferences ».

Redémarrez votre mac, et vérifiez que dans le même dossier « Preferences » les deux fichiers déplacés se soient bien recrées suite au redémarrage.

D’après les experts Apple, cette manipulation devrait définitivement régler le problème. Pour le moment je n'ai plus eu ce problème mais j'update ce post dès que j'ai du nouveau.

[MàJ le 25/02/2015 à 17h13] : Cela fait maintenant 3h que j'ai effectué les dernières manipulations. Pas de réapparition du problème pour le moment.


----------

